# sweet potato ideas



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok just made this to use for my carb up 2moro.

baked sweet pot, remove skin and mash. add oats and cinnamon. bloody lovely cold. unreal infact. if wasnt dieting could add raisens/sultanas and even choped almonds to go with a meal such as steak.

another idea would litteraly take the mixture. make ure own healthy pastry/pie base using oat/buckwheat.wholemeal flour etc then spread mixture on top. bake in oven for sweet potato pie. I will be making this next week after my show altho might just buy an already made pie base as i wont be being strict on diet.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you cook sweet potato the same as a normal potato?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I love sweet pots... might have for lunch today actually!

A simple way to do them I like is baked with a little olive oil and sea salt on the skins, then served with a few grilled bacon rashers and onion and some cottage cheese with a few pineapple chunks mixed in... lovely!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i cut sweet potato into cubes and put in a baking tray, drizzle over some olive oil, sprinkle of mixed herbs and mix. then roast for about 30 minutes until they're crisp on the outside and soft inside.... bloody lovely with steak


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

makes great soup aswell and is really easy to make.

cut into bits simmer boil in vege stock for about 20min.

add salt, pepper and some milk then blitz the whole lot up.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

benicillin said:


> i cut sweet potato into cubes and put in a baking tray, drizzle over some olive oil, sprinkle of mixed herbs and mix. then roast for about 30 minutes until they're crisp on the outside and soft inside.... bloody lovely with steak


That sounds really nice, and seems like it should be unhealthy lol!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I slice mine into rings quite thinly and slap on some cinnamon and put on george foreman yummy you dont need to add oil and i keep the skin on its lurrvely

Also nuke in microwave and mix in with srambled egg once cooked, add garlic salt to season/mixed spice.

Also mashed with turnip and carrot is nice.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

i have never ate sweet potatos before, what is the easy way to do them?

Put them in the oven like a normal baked potato for 30mins then eat with cottage cheese?


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I love sweet potato but im eating low carbs atm so its out the window for me....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

AB1990 said:


> i have never ate sweet potatos before, what is the easy way to do them?
> 
> Put them in the oven like a normal baked potato for 30mins then eat with cottage cheese?


Yeah just bake them like baking potatoes... you can also mash them. Have heard that unlike regular potatoes you can eat them raw... never tried this though.

Maybe tomorrow I'll be brave and see...


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hamster said:


> I steam mine...then add my broccli n green beans when nearly done.
> 
> Then put chocolate on the top.
> 
> I fking wish :laugh:


OMG im drooling at sweet potoatoes with choccy on ahem behave lol x


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Rossy Balboa said:


> I love sweet potato but im eating low carbs atm so its out the window for me....


None for me either at the moment


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> None for me either at the moment


Sh1t aint it,cant wait til after my hols :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Sh1t aint it,cant wait til after my hols :thumb:


Me either lol!!! Although today was medium carb day so had 250g of roasted sweet potatoe with 2 of my chicken meals. Love them.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Me either lol!!! Although today was medium carb day so had 250g of roasted sweet potatoe with 2 of my chicken meals. Love them.


I feel your pain too mate,i love them so much aswell....steak and sweet pot mash mmmmmmm. Only carb sources I have atm are oats for brekky and dextrose PWO :crying: haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> I feel your pain too mate,i love them so much aswell....steak and sweet pot mash mmmmmmm. Only carb sources I have atm are oats for brekky and dextrose PWO :crying: haha


Gutted, well amny consolation, im going to Tunisia in 3 weeks and have gone all inclusive, oh they are going to be bankrupt when im done!! 2 stone added guarenteed in 2 weeks i reckon :thumb:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Gutted, well amny consolation, im going to Tunisia in 3 weeks and have gone all inclusive, oh they are going to be bankrupt when im done!! 2 stone added guarenteed in 2 weeks i reckon :thumb:


Thats the spirit mate,im away in 4 weeks to the carribbean for 2 weeks all inclusive.....needless to say im going to fill my boots ha


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Love sweet potatoes baked for 45 mins so they're like mash consistency but with skin.. mmm :clap:


----------



## davidturner151 (May 19, 2010)

i cut mine into chips and put them into the deep fat fryer. tasty


----------

